# Keep abreast



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

25 ????? ??? ?????? ??? ??????? ?????? ??????? ???????? - Public Figure | Facebook


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 25 ????? ??? ?????? ??? ??????? ?????? ??????? ???????? - Public Figure | Facebook


what is this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's an arabic facebook.. it will translate into English for you if you use google.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sonrisa said:


> what is this?


Its all in foreign lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Riots and gun shot going on down in Midan Tahrir now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AFP quotes Egyptian foreign affairs spokesman Hossam Zaki as saying Egypt rejects any international demands for an immediate transfer of power.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Huge riots, gunfire, petrol bomb, no ambulances nor police or at least police in uniforms in Midan Tahrir now... not good


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Huge riots, gunfire, petrol bomb, no ambulances nor police or at least police in uniforms in Midan Tahrir now... not good


oh god..............


keep safe Maiden...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Water cannons being used now


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Water cannons being used now


My friend told me some idiots are even trying to set fire to Cairo Museum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

500 people injured in Midan Tahrir


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Police ids are being taken off the pro Mubarak rioters .. they are being shown of television

yes a fire had been reported outside the Cairo museum but the army has put it out


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Flag of the original Constitution of the high-level sources that Shafik Prime Minister loggerheads with President Mubarak and Omar Suleiman, Vice President because of what happened on Wednesday morning of pay thugs to the heart of the field of liberalization of the attack on demonstrators white arms, sticks and batons and lightning electricity in an attempt to Vdahm.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The thing is, Mubarak knew beforehand that his refusal to leave was going to provoke upheaval, where innocent/peaceful people are being hurt while I write these lines. His criminal plan is working. Shame on him. Shame on us who can do NOTHING to help the Egyptian people, except complaining here. I feel sad and powerless.

Not my words, Paulo Coelho's


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> The thing is, Mubarak knew beforehand that his refusal to leave was going to provoke upheaval, where innocent/peaceful people are being hurt while I write these lines. His criminal plan is working. Shame on him. Shame on us who can do NOTHING to help the Egyptian people, except complaining here. I feel sad and powerless.
> 
> Not my words, Paulo Coelho's




You are 100% correct.


----------

